# It ain't over yet



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This season has been a memorable one for sure. Too many photos to choose from, but here's some favorites. Not sure why some of them get turned sideways.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like 2020 was a fantastic year for you!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoots Rob! You always get er done buddy &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, what’s my Rtic doing there!!?

Hell, you didn’t even post the good hunts!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Looks like a great season! I’m hoping to get out another 3 or 4 times before the northern season closes.

After being largely out of the waterfowl game for the past 5-6 years, It has been a good one for sure. I loved the boat hunts, but the hunts on foot after ice up have been my favorites hands down.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Nice shoots Rob! You always get er done buddy ����


October was a little rough, but after that things got interesting quick. I hope the crowds subside a little next year and things in general normalize. All in all a pretty good season with a lot of opportunities.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> October was a little rough, but after that things got interesting quick. I hope the crowds subside a little next year and things in general normalize. All in all a pretty good season with a lot of opportunities.


I am glad to see you got the fire back in you my friend!! I was a little worried in the beginning. 2020 was definitely and interesting year and full of crowds and drama. But I knew ole Rob would get out and get er done!! Nice job again!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Hey, what's my Rtic doing there!!?!


RTIC > Yeti 8)

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, what's my Rtic doing there!!?!
> ...


For half the price, I got one for each day of the week! That's the 20 in the picture, it's perfect for the boat!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

look like very good season


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Still Grinding!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice job Rob &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

You got a farm duck? Good looking pile!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> You got a farm duck? Good looking pile!!


Funny story......My buddy shot that one. We had a flock of park ducks come in and when I popped up out of my blind my gun barrel didn't. It was stuck in my raffia grass and I couldn't shoot at any of them. My buddy was yelling "shoot" "shoot" and I couldn't do a thing but watch.


----------



## CameronAlsop (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice, no words.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics! It’s definitely been a fun year.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome shoots!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

They are teasing me... flying right over my house. I think they know I won’t be able to go out this season anymore


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Still hammering away! I can't get enough of this spot!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Still hammering away! I can't get enough of this spot!


Judas priest! Next time we go Hunting we're going to figure out your phone!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice going, way to keep after it!!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

That’s awesome! Keep going


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Gorgeous looking limit - congrats!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Gorgeous looking limit - congrats!


Thanks! It's been a lot of fun.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Looks like u posted the same picture as before. I'm not buying it! The hunting can't be that good this late!! 😉🤣🤔


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Had a good Northern zone closer.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good looking bag'o birds. It's been a good year!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Had a good Northern zone closer.


Those 2 geese we missed would have looked good with that pile..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great looking birds - congrats!


----------

